# Wieviel Sicherheit



## tobili (25 November 2012)

Folgendes Problem für Dreipunkt Stellglied mit zwei Koppelrelais:
Wieviel Sicherheit wählt ihr für die gegenseitige Verriegelung?
1: gar nicht, nur Softwarseitig
2: Verriegelung der Arbeitskontakte (wenn Rel1 angezogen, bekommt Rel2 kein Arbeitsstrom, und andersherum)
3: Verriegelung der Steuerkontakte (wenn Re1 angezogen kann Rel2 nicht anziehen, und andersherum)
4: Variante 2 und 3
(jeweils natürlich auch Softwareseitig)


greez

Tobias


----------



## Matze001 (25 November 2012)

Es kommt immer drauf an...

Wenn es z.B. ein kleiner Zylinder ist, der sich halt nicht bewegt wenn beide Ausgänge angesteuert werden, reicht die Software. Wenn es ein Motor mit Rechts/Linkslauf ist, dann nutze ich Variante 3.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2012)

Die Veriegelungen sollen eigentlich vor einen Kurzschluß schützen, fals mal
ein Relais kleben bleibt. Wiviel Kurzschluß kannst du den bei deiner Anwendung 
erwarten?


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

Geht nur allgemein ums Prinzip.
Ich bevorzuge selber Variante 2 (SPS->21->22->A1(vom anderen Relais)->Masse)

Hab mich voll vertan, das wäre sonst Bullshit:

Anziehen können beide immer.
Phase/+ auf Com2(Rel2)->NC(Rel2)->Com(Rel1)->NO(Rel1)->Verbraucher oder Motorschütz
bzw.
Phase/+ auf 21(Rel2)->22(Rel2)->11(Rel1)->12(Rel1)->Verbraucher/Motorschütz
und natürlich auch andersherum
somit meine ich Variante2

greez


----------



## MSB (25 November 2012)

Imho hast du die bezogen auf Relais sicherste Variante außer acht gelassen.
Ein Schaltrelais und ein reines Umschaltrelais.




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2012)

Also was kann den schlimmstenfalls passieren, wenn beide Relais gleichzeitig anziehen!


Elektrischer Kurzschluß?
Mechanischer Defekt?
Prozess läuft aus den Ruder, großer Folgeschaden?
Gar nichts, werden halt beide Aktoren bestrommt?

Oder machst du es einfach nur weil du es mal irgendwo gesehen hast und gut aussieht!


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

Warum?
Hauptsächlich elektrischer Kurzschluß.
(Geht dabei ne Wendeschaltung für diverse Klappen, Ventile (3 Punkt) 
Wenn es gut aussehen soll, kommt Var3,4 nicht in Betracht; entweder werden die Kabels über das Relais gezogen oder ne riesig langer Weg durch die Kabelkanäle (um von A1 zu 22 zu kommen)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2012)

Bei einen Kurzschluß würde ich die Variante 3 wählen. 
Was ist den bei dir ein langer Weg?
Üblicherweise sitzen doch die Wendeschütze (Relais) nebeneinander.


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

Hab erstmal Beitrag #4 verändert.
Langer Weg:
A1 und A2 sind unten, die Com's, NC's, NO's sind oben. Wenn nun auf einer Hutschiene 20 (Koppel)relais sindkommt man schnell auf nen halben bis einen Meter um NC mit A1 zu verbinden (und das natürlich bei den anderen Relais auch) wie schnell ist da der Kabelkanal voll und was da noch an Kabel draufgeht.
Alternativ kann ich das Kabel direkt von oben nachg unten verlegen, aber das sieht dann gar nicht gut aus......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2012)

Ach du scheiße, 20 Relais das ist wirklich zuviel, dann mach es am
besten nur in der Software. Vielleicht kann das gesparte Geld,  in eine
Springelanlage investiert werden.


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

Quatsch,
20 Relais sind für 10 Wendeschaltungen.
(das ist z.B. jetzt schon vorhanden. Klimarechner steuert 20 Relais, die wiederum 20 Schütze für die Motorenwendeschaltung ansteuern (also 10 Motoren)


----------



## MSB (25 November 2012)

Klimarechner: Würde ja die Vermutung Klappenstellantriebe nahelegen.
Wenn das so ist, dann brauchst du keine Verriegelung, jedenfalls nicht aus elektrischen Gründen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

Lüftung, Mischer.....
und da ich erweitern muß..hab ich mir nen paar Gedanken gemacht...Safety first
(btw. die vorhanden Relais verriegeln sich über die Arbeitsstromkreise (Variante2) und die Wendeschütze verriegeln über den Steuerstromkreis (Variante 3)

greez


----------



## MSB (25 November 2012)

Da gibst keine "Safety", bei den Antrieben ist immer noch eine interne Steuerung/Drehmomentabschaltung etc. dazwischen,
deshalb ist es in aller Regel auch vollkommen egal ob auf einem oder zwei Zweigen Spannung anliegt, der Antrieb fährt entweder gar nicht,
oder in eine definierte Richtung.

Leider hast du die von mir bisher vorgeschlagene Variante gar nicht kommentiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

@MSB
hm....da letztendlich Drehstrommotoren geschaltet werden, hab ich das nicht gleich verstanden.....das ist Variante die mir gar nicht eingefallen ... bei deiner Variante ist kann es keinen Kurzschluß geben!
Ich hab das halt alles nur von der jetzigen Situation abgeschaut und mir noch weiter Gedanken gemacht.
Als "Safety" war keine sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerung gemeint sondern ein Gedanke über mögliche und unmögliche Dinge, die so passieren oder auftreten können.


greez


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2012)

mmh, bist du dir sicher das es Drehstrommotore sind?
Da sind Relais...na ja etwas ungeeignet!
Die Schaltung von MSB ist auch nicht für Drehstromotore geeignet,
obwohl Sie gut ist.


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

zu 100%. da sind 3~Motoren, bei den Klappen und Schirmen!

Klimarechner->je 2 Koppelrelais->je 2 Schütze
die Relais haben einen Wechsler. das erste erhält 24V auf Com, NO geht auf einen Schütz. der NC geht auf Com vom zweiten Relais und dessen NO geht auf den anderen Schütz (die Schütze sind dann auch nochmals elektrisch verriegelt) und vor den Schützen ist nen Motorschutzschalter.


----------



## MSB (25 November 2012)

Koppelrelais und Drehstrommotore passt jetzt aber irgendwie schon mal aus Prinzip nicht so wirklich,
kurzum, du hast bisher wohl ein paar entscheidende Punkt unterschlagen.

Allgemein für Drehstrom:
Es werden die Leistungsschütze verriegelt, die Koppelrelais sind mir persönlich hier egal.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (25 November 2012)

tobili schrieb:


> die Relais haben einen Wechsler. das erste erhält 24V auf Com, NO geht auf einen Schütz. der NC geht auf Com vom zweiten Relais und dessen NO geht auf den anderen Schütz (die Schütze sind dann auch nochmals elektrisch verriegelt) und vor den Schützen ist nen Motorschutzschalter.



Das wiederum stellt eine schwache Abwandlung meiner Variante dar, wie bereits geschrieben, da die Schütze verriegelt sind imho unnötig.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

"unterschlagen" paßt vielleicht.
der Klimarechner hat auf den DO 12V aber die Standart Moeller-Schütze gibts halt nur als 24V(AC oder DC) oder 230V Variante.

Hab aber auch nie gesagt, daß die Koppelrelais die Motoren direkt "bestromen".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2012)

Ja wenn du von Anfang an geschrieben hättest was da so los ist....


----------



## tobili (25 November 2012)

hm...magst da wohl recht haben

Dann sag ich trotzdem erstmal....


----------



## MSommer (26 November 2012)

Hallo Tobias,
Es kommt wohl auf den Antrieb an.

Bei einem reversierbaren Stellantrieb (Kondensatormotor) reicht eine softwareseitige Verrigelung der Ausgänge. Wenn dann einmal ein Relais hängen bleibt, bekommt der Antrieb auf beiden Richtungsklemmen Spannung. Der Antrieb wird nicht defekt davon. Er bleibt halt stehen. So ist es zu mindest bei den Mischer-/Ventilantrieben in der Heizungstechnik.

Bei einem Drehstronm-Stellantrieb (Wendeschützsteuerung) würde ich immer eine hardwareseitige Verriegelung vorsehen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## tobili (28 November 2012)

ist aber trotzdem nicht gut, wenn der von beiden Seiten bestromt wird......


----------



## Mr.Spok (28 November 2012)

...sehe das Problem bei Drehstrom nicht..., Wendeschützkombinationen von Eaton sind fertig mittels Steckbrücken verdrahtet, dadurch sind sie elektrisch verriegelt, zusätzlich sind sie auch noch mechanisch verriegelt. Ich würde Wende-Motorstarter von Phoenix nehmen, wenn der Platz begrenzt ist. Da ist auch gleich das Bi-Metall/MS-Schalter mit drin.

mfG Jan


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 November 2012)

tobili schrieb:


> zu 100%. da sind 3~Motoren, bei den Klappen und Schirmen!..


Darf ich mal fragen was für Typen das sind? Dreiphasige Klappenstellantriebe sind mir in der Klimatechnik noch nie begegnet.


----------



## tobili (28 November 2012)

Die sind von Lock und sehr geläufig, jedefalls bei fast allen Gewächshäusern.

Die von Wendestarter von Phoenix sind schon nett (auch wegen Motorschutz) aber preislich nicht so dolle....aber ja, Platz gespart!

greez


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 November 2012)

tobili schrieb:


> zu 100%. da sind 3~Motoren, bei den Klappen und Schirmen!
> 
> Klimarechner->je 2 Koppelrelais->je 2 Schütze
> die Relais haben einen Wechsler. das erste erhält 24V auf Com, NO geht auf einen Schütz. der NC geht auf Com vom zweiten Relais und dessen NO geht auf den anderen Schütz (die Schütze sind dann auch nochmals elektrisch verriegelt) und vor den Schützen ist nen Motorschutzschalter.



Das ist das Mindeste und genau so würde ich es machen. Die Schütze müssen unbedingt elektrisch gegeneinander verriegelt sein. Nur die Relais auf irgend eine Art verriegeln reicht nicht aus, da sie zu schnell umschalten. Seitens der Software eventuell noch eine kleine Zwangspause (Mindestausschaltzeit) realisieren. Das I-Tüpfelchen wäre eine mechanische Verriegelung der Schütze. Hierfür gibt es für die gängigsten Schütze entsprechendes Zubehör. Das ist aber hier nicht unbedingt notwendig.

http://www.lock.de/de/produkte/elektroantriebe/usp_ewa.php?navanchor=2110077


----------



## tobili (28 November 2012)

Das die Schütze elektrisch (und mechanisch) verriegelt sein sollten/müssen ist schon klar.
Mir gings hauptsächlich um die Koppelrelais.

grre


----------

